# Trek Pilot 1.0 Worth?



## MusicBike (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey guys, I was looking at a Trek Pilot 1.0 made in 2007.
It is in good condition with some rust.
It clicks every time I pedal, so I'll have to get that checked out.
Also it needs new tires.

Given all those things, what can I expect to pay for this bike if its from a private party?
It retailed for $700 in 2007.

Thank you!


----------



## MintVint (Aug 29, 2011)

Just picked one up today for a buddy of mine, it has less than 200 miles, it came with an set of SPD pedals (as well as the originals), and it came with a Speedometer. He paid $375. We think it is a good entry level bike which is perfect since he is just getting back into cycling after 20 years. Hope this helps you.:thumbsup:


----------

